# Yahoo mail not arriving on Mail app on iphone 7



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Hi! I just noticed the yahoo mail isn't being delivered at an expected time to the mail app on iphone7. The mail arrives on the yahoo app but fails on the mail app. The password is correct. It keeps saying account error or please enter password and account name. Looks like a bug. Funny thing is some of the mail does eventually arrive about a 20 hours later. I have wi-fi. It is not really a big problem as I can always check on the yahoo app but I just like things I buy working properly. Any ideas would be appreciated. Thanks Cordeiro


----------



## cordeiro (May 9, 2007)

Working now. Must have been some bug. Gone away.


----------

